# Helmet help, what's a good full face choice that'll breath well.



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've got a giro switchblade that has served me well but I'm told I need to get a full on full face. I ride AM/FR and I pedal my 42 lb '08 Bullit up hills so I'm really looking for a breathable helmet.........to make matters worse I'm from the hot desert of So. Utah.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Definitely check out the Specialized Deviant. I have one and I use it for mellow DH trails in Marin. Its a great helmet, I like mine. It really breathes well too, even with goggles. For your application it serves well. 

Try one on before you buy however, the sizing can be weird.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Right on bro, thanks for the heads up.........literally. I also posted in the Turner forum and one of the Admin.'s posted a pick up what happened to his Deviant, check it out, maybe it's just because his was carbon. I don't trust carbon anywhere other than golf shafts and tent poles


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

fox rampage? the '08s look sick


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

The DOA looks especially good, trouble is there's not much venting that I can see.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

TLD D2
best fit ever


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

wasea04 said:


> The DOA looks especially good, trouble is there's not much venting that I can see.


My '07 vents well, that picture just doesn't show the wire mesh and holes well


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Is the D2 the one that's nearly a full face, if so my buddy's got one and yes anything TLD is Gnar!!!


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah I can see it, thanks for the better pics. How much do the fox's run?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Giro Remedy with all the vent coverings cut out. 
makes a HUGE difference, takes away from some of the bling factor but it makes breathing alot easier.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

wasea04 said:


> yeah I can see it, thanks for the better pics. How much do the fox's run?


Usually $130, but I just found a site that's selling them for $104

http://elitecycling.biz/page.cfm?ac...d=9595&type=T&startRow=1&sort=items.BrandName


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I could care less about bling, It's going to be over a hundred here in a little over three months.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I would just wear either a skate lid type helmet at that point. 
deviant wouldnt be bad, either that or one of the new fox, giro helmets that are the classic XC helmet with the back of your head also protected.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

You know what, I think most riders rarely crash hard on their face, but it's nice to have the mental huevos of knowing you've got it covered, and as we know mental huevos make up about 90% of FR while the other ten is skill and practice.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, most of the riding accidents that I have had were a result of me thinking a bit too much about what I was about to attempt.

Anyway, are any full face helmets compatible with hot and humid weather? My skills are progressing nicely, thus by summer I may also be looking for a full face helmet. I am however truly concerned about heat stroke. 

V.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

THE One....


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

vmajor said:


> Yep, most of the riding accidents that I have had were a result of me thinking a bit too much about what I was about to attempt.
> 
> Anyway, are any full face helmets compatible with hot and humid weather? My skills are progressing nicely, thus by summer I may also be looking for a full face helmet. I am however truly concerned about heat stroke.
> 
> V.


I think I've been asking for an answer I already know...........You can never have the best of everything. If that were true we'd all be hucking 29 lb, 8" travel, non bob, indestructible bikes. Nope, it's a compromise, I think I'll go for the Remedy, it'll be hotter but oh well it's the price you gotta pay. If logic is ever turned on it's head and y'all find a 29 lb hucker or ice cool FF let me know.:thumbsup:


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I post my busted deviant in here whenever someone starts talking about them. I think my experience is worth sharing.


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

GIRO REMEDY
my favorite.


----------



## ammonite (Mar 2, 2008)

I've got a remedy, and it's hot if you're not moving or there's no breeze. That being said, it's like having an AC on your melon when rocketing down hill. I think it's just the facts of full face helmets. I do think I'll try removing some of the mesh though. The remedy also has removable, washable padding so you don't smell like a goat herder (or stink yourself out of your own helmet). I also found that the sizing charts for the remedy were right on. I measured according to the directions and got a medium. Fits great for me. Good luck in your search.


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone have any exp. with Dainese Helmets? How do they fit? Are they well ventilated or not?
Thanks,
MCtigre


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

airwreck said:


> I post my busted deviant in here whenever someone starts talking about them. I think my experience is worth sharing.


The thing I don't like about Deviants is the lack of soft padding, all the padding in it is really hard foam, almost to the point of being a problem than protection, With the Deviant I've seen crashes that have resulted in really bad concussions that the helmet should have absorbed, but instead, the impact passed right on through to the head.

I don't think there is too much of a difference in the coolness of one helmet to another until you move up to DOT's. What I mean is the THE isn't gonna be much cooler than the Giro, a FF is gonna be hot no matter what. But that's entirley IMO, of course.

One thing you might consider is a hydro pack that'll let you carry a FF. So you can ride an XC helmet or no helmet if you desire to the top, and your FF down.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

deviant scares me.....feels to brittle.....I like the Giro remedy better and I still ended up riding a more sturdier helmet.....went with the http://www.azonicusa.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=52_28&products_id=254


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

ammonite said:


> I also found that the sizing charts for the remedy were right on. I measured according to the directions and got a medium. Fits great for me. Good luck in your search.


Thats pretty funny. I think they run large.

I wore a M fullface before and went with the Small Remedy and couldnt be happier.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

the deviant breathes soo well. i had one and i loved it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fox Rampage vents nicely and it is strong as a bull..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by ammonite
I also found that the sizing charts for the remedy were right on. I measured according to the directions and got a medium. Fits great for me. Good luck in your search.



motormonkeyr6 said:


> Thats pretty funny. I think they run large.
> 
> I wore a M fullface before and went with the Small Remedy and couldnt be happier.


pretty much ever helmet I use is a large.......the remedy is a medium....go down one size if ordering a remedy


----------



## Playdeep (Mar 18, 2005)

It seems to me that the Deviant is made for light endeavors and is not to be used for resort or full on DH race days. Looks like a great AM and light FR stuff.


----------



## skaplan86 (Oct 17, 2007)

reviving this thread cuz i'm in the same exact position as the OP...

anybody have any experience with the 661 helmets? My price range is right around $100, could probably swing up to $150 if I really wanted to... I really like that fox that somebody posted a pic of earlier... I have considered the deviant but i personally have never had any luck with any Specialized product (bike and shoes)... Nothing bad about them, but nothing like BAM i have to have this... 

I am somewhat style concious, although I dont think there would be anything cooler than an entirely hot pink full face (i have a skate skid lid like that which i use when i just tool around town and its fricken sweet)...


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's the OP and after deciding on the Remedy I can give you a report, first off this helmet is great,,,,fits well,,,,,,,looks good,,,,,,,,breathes just ok though, sometimes when I'm doing big long climbs it feels like I'm suffocating. Oher than that it's been great, oh and one more thing I don't touch this bad boy when it's over seventy degress, I tried riding in 90 degree weather and got heat stroke!


----------



## slingerzz (Dec 2, 2006)

get a full face with the buckle closure that way you can take it on and off easily. when im out west i always take mine off completly on the climbs and put it on my backpack or handlebars and then wear it for the descents. i figure no helmet on the climbs is better than having an xc helmet on all the time. i use flats so falling while climbing just doesnt happen for me.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

the specialized sexual deviant breaths super well. I love mine.


----------



## ryamee (Nov 9, 2006)

*The*

I have worn, the Remedy and different TLD full face helmets, and by far, the best helmet I have ever owned, is THE's full face helmets. I personally own the carbon version, but I have tried them all on and they have the most comfortable fit and they breathe better than anything else out on the market. The composite versions, run for $130 full retail, but I am sure you can find a deal on one somewhere.


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

*giro remedy*

remedy, nuff said.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Another vote for the Specialized Deviant . Damn helmet is light and has many many large vents. I feel perfectly safe wearing it I know many that sport one and they have taken some serious abuse I have the CF one so not sure how it stands up as have only had 1 headbanger and a few minor crashes . Although I do know one 25-35mph head crash and it will need replaced. But hey the thing is light and arid ,in the desert that means more to me than a heavy DOT shell .


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Playdeep said:


> It seems to me that the Deviant is made for light endeavors and is not to be used for resort or full on DH race days. Looks like a great AM and light FR stuff.


 I guess you haven't seen roam or many other MTB films. I have seen the helmet in full use in every extremme MTB genre. From pro DH,4x , slopestyle to crazy hucking fools like Matt Hunter ,Romanik ect It may not stand up to mutiple large crashes but any helmet is supposed to be replace after any hard impact .


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

ya deviant is great. Got one of em. Kinda gets hot on uphills, but breathes great. Tons of vents for great cooling.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Why do you want a breathable helmet when you can have this?

DOT approved for all you safety geeks.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

the remedy is good but the one hat i have is way too big on me dengit !


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

If it's too big why would you go to all that trouble painting it?
Nice work though, you should co-ordinate the peak too, in my opinion anyway.

I've just purchased my first full, face, got the Fox Rampage ($100, normally sells for $250 here in Oz).

The fit guides work well, I got the small & it fits perfectly. The mouth guard allows free breathing. Feels comfy enough and reasonably breathable. It's never going to be as light and airy as my XC lid, but why would you want it to!


----------

